# Duplicated payment by Uber of your earnings is this Australia wide?



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

Dear ****
You may have noticed Uber put more money into your bank account than you were expecting this week. This was due to a technical issue, which meant payments were duplicated.

Your overpayment totalled $***,***.00

To keep things simple, we’ll start collecting the extra money paid to you in error from future weekly payments.

This may result in you receiving no payment from Uber until the $***,***.00 is fully deducted from future payments.

We wanted to let you know as soon as possible, so you can plan for reduced payment amounts.

We’re sorry for the inconvenience and hassle.


Did this happen Australia wide or was it only in Perth? A friend of mine in Perth also got paid twice.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It didn't happen to me in Canberra.

Here's a case of a driver in Melbourne being paid twice: https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubet-paid-me-twice.218777/.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SHARERIDER said:


> Dear ****
> 
> Your overpayment *totalled $***,***.00*
> 
> To keep things simple, *we'll start collecting the extra money paid to you in error from future weekly payments.*


Six figures. Not bad. Mine was seven.
Good luck getting that back, Über. 
I'm already booked to fly to the Bahamas tomorrow. 

.


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Six figures. Not bad. Mine was seven.
> Good luck getting that back, Über.
> I'm already booked to fly to the Bahamas tomorrow.
> 
> .


They already have taken it back, they took it out of future earnings, my earnings for the week is now in negative balance. As I work I pay off the debt.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Didn’t happen to me, dam it! Uber now has a credit card perhaps it’s a perk of driving, interest free!!


----------



## BMY (Jan 14, 2015)

Just stop driving lol. You’re up! Learn to leave when you’re ahead because it’s only gonna be downhill from here!


----------

